# The freest states for off grid living



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Found this on Facebook. Does this ring true with were you live?

http://www.goodshomedesign.com/the-freest-states-for-off-grid-living/


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks reasonable to me.












> This edition of Freedom in the 50 States presents a completely revised and updated ranking of the American states based on how their policies promote freedom in the fiscal, regulatory, and personal realms. This edition again improves upon the methodology for weighting and combining state and local policies in order to create a comprehensive index. Authors William Ruger and Jason Sorens introduce many new policy variables suggested by readers. More than 230 policy variables and their sources are now available to the public on a new website for the study. Scholars, policymakers, and concerned citizens can assign new weights to every policy and create customized indices of freedom, or download the data for their own analyses. Which American states interfere with your life the least?
> 
> The five freest states are:
> 
> ...


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Flight1630 said:


> Found this on Facebook. Does this ring true with were you live?
> 
> http://www.goodshomedesign.com/the-freest-states-for-off-grid-living/


I think beautiful Arizona ranked in the middle of the pack overall. Real good on somethings. poor on others.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I own an off grid property in one of those five "free-est states. Yes it is true. Also no building codes, no property inspections, no this and no that! I own 15 acres with a cabin on it. Taxes are $150.00 per year, land in the area is under $2000.00 per acre. I paid less than $1000.00 per acre for mine.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know that I'd equate incarceration rate & dope smoking with personal freedom & gun rights. I want the criminals locked up for a long time & I don't like the assumption that freedom lovers are dope smokers. Many of us can handle life without any drugs just fine, thank you. 

I think the odds of poor New Hampshire not being overrun by liberals soon is slim to none. . Poor folks are surrounded so they're doomed when the house of cards starts crumbling.

In these large states, your level of freedom can vary greatly from county to county. Texas has counties that are bigger than some of the other states. The level of freedom in east Texas is vastly different than in Austin, where the Libs come up with new ways to restrict freedom daily. I'm sure the same can be said for Alaska & California. Lumping the entire state together really doesn't give you an accurate portrayal of the state.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Um! New Hampshire is over run by liberals! this is a joke right? Nh taxes are so high it's ridiculous! free state haha! Nh isn't the freest state to live off grid, trust me i live here. They are a pain in the @ss. I was born and raised here and i love this state but i will be moving when i can afford to. Haha don't believe everthing you read. ..... All of new england is over run with yuppie liberals!!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

LastOutlaw said:


> I own an off grid property in one of those five "free-est states. Yes it is true. Also no building codes, no property inspections, no this and no that! I own 15 acres with a cabin on it. Taxes are $150.00 per year, land in the area is under $2000.00 per acre. I paid less than $1000.00 per acre for mine.


In nh you would pay 8 grand a year in taxes.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks about right to me, as far as the states with which I have some level of familiarity.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks about right.

The largest city in the State didn't have zoning laws or construction inspections until 1975.

Get outside of a township and you can live any hovel you want.
Some of the places folks live are...well, they want to live there, so I won't second guess their choice.

Dump at Dillingham









some dumps are a bit more dangerous to use than others...









Village homes are 'colorful'




































Two things to note - these buildings all have electric service. They also look much better under a couple of feet of snow.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

DKRinAK,
Looks like paradise! Not real fond of loose garbage though. 

Politically I have some internal arguments, a huge part of me says freedom regardless, until you step on someone else's rights. Want to smoke crack? Fine. Steal a TV for said crack! Gonna pay dearly and I shouldn't have to pay your medical bills either.

The other side of me says the environment should be protected by the government because people are abusive.

I do like my place of residence though but many don't, building code is: inspected septic tank for electricity, inspected electricity, if it is a house the foundation needs two runs of 5/8 inch rebar. Otherwise it doesn't matter but there are some interesting homes!


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

sgtusmc98 said:


> DKRinAK,
> Looks like paradise! Not real fond of loose garbage though.
> 
> Politically I have some internal arguments, a huge part of me says freedom regardless, until you step on someone else's rights. Want to smoke crack? Fine. Steal a TV for said crack! Gonna pay dearly and I shouldn't have to pay your medical bills either.
> ...


I didn't post any of the classic shots of the village "brown water slue" open sewage pits.

In the bigger cities, things are a bit tidier....








Community garden patch in mid-town Anchorage.










Shot of downtown from near Bootleggers Cove.










Like every major city, we too have a problem with "homeless camps"


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

DKRinAK said:


> I didn't post any of the classic shots of the village "brown water slue" open sewage pits.
> 
> In the bigger cities, things are a bit tidier....
> 
> ...


You guys waaaayyyyyy up there have running water? Cool who new lol j/k


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

The water runs pretty good in the summer.....


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

RedBeard said:


> In nh you would pay 8 grand a year in taxes.


That would defeat the purpose and I wouldn't be there.

I left central Texas because every year I would see signs in the neighborhood about upcoming votes saying "It's for the kids" and they raise the taxes for more Taj Mahal schools. Then next year it is signs saying "It's for our parks". And water parks with slides go in and taxes go up again. At some point you can no longer afford to stay in your home and pay a crazy tax bill every year in order to stay jammed up against your neighbor? Screw that.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

DKRinAK said:


> I didn't post any of the classic shots of the village "brown water slue" open sewage pits.
> 
> In the bigger cities, things are a bit tidier....
> 
> ...


In regards to the brown water slue. I think that's why the mandate a septic tank for electricity here, in my county population is fairly dispersed, not as close as your first picture but if the people could/can get electricity they are likely/do pull a trailer in and either use a 55gal drum for waste or just let it fall. I do think a 55 gal drum could be effective if it was taken care of but few do.

Guy at my church used to work for the phone company and several times he would go out on a call to fix the line, go to crawl under the trailer and there would be nothing under the toilet, the contents would just fall to the ground.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

LastOutlaw said:


> That would defeat the purpose and I wouldn't be there.
> 
> I left central Texas because every year I would see signs in the neighborhood about upcoming votes saying "It's for the kids" and they raise the taxes for more Taj Mahal schools. Then next year it is signs saying "It's for our parks". And water parks with slides go in and taxes go up again. At some point you can no longer afford to stay in your home and pay a crazy tax bill every year in order to stay jammed up against your neighbor? Screw that.


That is exactly what is happening here! We just got a 26 million dollar auditorium and 3 new class rooms. Mind you we are one of the poorest districts. How ate you free when you are forced to pay for ridiculous crap and you are being taxed out of your home? Nh is great if you can afford it and you like libtards!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> That is exactly what is happening here! We just got a 26 million dollar auditorium and 3 new class rooms. Mind you we are one of the poorest districts. How ate you free when you are forced to pay for ridiculous crap and you are being taxed out of your home? Nh is great if you can afford it and you like libtards!


I always thought NH was the one conservative bastion in a sea of liberal northeastern states. I guess thats only true when you compare it with the neighbors. The White Mountains are beautiful though.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

We had a small house in NH on a 1/2 acre and our taxes were almost $5,000. We moved out of New England and now own a 23 acre farm in the south where our taxes are $250 a year and it's not in one of the 5 freest states on the map. Open carry with no permit, concealed carry is shall issue. NH is a beautiful state though, just couldn't afford to live there.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

HardCider said:


> We had a small house in NH on a 1/2 acre and our taxes were almost $5,000. We moved out of New England and now own a 23 acre farm in the south where our taxes are $250 a year and it's not in one of the 5 freest states on the map. Open carry with no permit, concealed carry is shall issue. NH is a beautiful state though, just couldn't afford to live there.


Got you narrowed down, HardCider. I'm familiar with most of the South, and your description of the land taxes and gun laws sounds like a state I've lived in before.


----------



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, have to chime in to defend The Great NH. I have over 60 acres in the best school district in the state with a relatively new 3-4k sq ft house and pay less than 7-8k per year in taxes. My family absolutely loves it here. Having grown up in Maine and worked a lot in surrounding MA, CT, and NY I can say without equivocation that NH is a bastion of hope amongst socialist/liberal agendas. There are no doubt many great places to live in the best country in the world, but I would definitely check it out yourself if you have interest in living here...my belief being that it will not disappoint.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The latest thing is for every child to have a laptop for school. Not some $200 netbook either but it has to be some $1500 MacBook with an i7 processor. Like you need something like that to run Word and Excel, to steal music, and surf porn sites. Of course the kids don't take care of them and they're resold for a fraction of their original cost on places like Publicsurplus.com. Here's one example:

http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/all,mi/browse/cataucs?catid=1


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Native Alaskans have the same problem as Native Americans everywhere--lots of crime, alcoholism, out-of-wedlock births, violence, and drug use. So your 250 resident village is like a micro sized ghetto.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

BillS said:


> Native Alaskans have the same problem as Native Americans everywhere--lots of crime, alcoholism, out-of-wedlock births, violence, and drug use. So your 250 resident village is like a micro sized ghetto.


It may be a 3rd world ghetto - but it's OUR 3rd world ghetto.

Yes, alcohol abuse is a massive problem in the bush. It is also a massive problem in the cities. BTW - it isn't just the Natives. Sad to say, it's a problem for everyone. One need only to search for images of "Homeless camps Anchorage" to see just how bad the problem is....


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Starcreek said:


> Got you narrowed down, HardCider. I'm familiar with most of the South, and your description of the land taxes and gun laws sounds like a state I've lived in before.


Sounds like where our new place is.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

NHPrepper2 said:


> Haha, have to chime in to defend The Great NH. I have over 60 acres in the best school district in the state with a relatively new 3-4k sq ft house and pay less than 7-8k per year in taxes. My family absolutely loves it here. Having grown up in Maine and worked a lot in surrounding MA, CT, and NY I can say without equivocation that NH is a bastion of hope amongst socialist/liberal agendas. There are no doubt many great places to live in the best country in the world, but I would definitely check it out yourself if you have interest in living here...my belief being that it will not disappoint.


Ya 7 or 8 grand.... Do you have any clue what taxes are like outside of new england? As far as liberals, maybe you need to leave the 60 acres more. We are over run with them here. What district are you?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

We have friends in tenn. We have been thinking hard about moving. I love the white mountains but a few hundred in taxes a year or 7grand... Hmmm


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

RedBeard said:


> That is exactly what is happening here! We just got a 26 million dollar auditorium and 3 new class rooms. Mind you we are one of the poorest districts. How ate you free when you are forced to pay for ridiculous crap and you are being taxed out of your home? Nh is great if you can afford it and you like libtards!


In Central Texas they would then fill those 3 new classrooms with illegals.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

BillS said:


> The latest thing is for every child to have a laptop for school. Not some $200 netbook either but it has to be some $1500 MacBook with an i7 processor. Like you need something like that to run Word and Excel, to steal music, and surf porn sites. Of course the kids don't take care of them and they're resold for a fraction of their original cost on places like Publicsurplus.com. Here's one example:
> 
> http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/all,mi/browse/cataucs?catid=1


HAHAHA last time I read a news story about computers being assigned to students they lost 80% of them and had no way of tracing where they went.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*State by State property tax rates....*

If you want a quick comparison, state by state, click on the link. I'm not sure the map will come through, but I'll give it a try. Tax rates vary WIDELY!!

https://taxfoundation.org/how-high-are-property-taxes-your-state/


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pessimistic2 said:


> If you want a quick comparison, state by state, click on the link. I'm not sure the map will come through, but I'll give it a try. Tax rates vary WIDELY!!
> 
> https://taxfoundation.org/how-high-are-property-taxes-your-state/


I'm not sure if the taxes work the same everywhere but where I live if you have over a certain number of acres, and it's not many, the property is classified as a farm even if it's all woods, then they take 25% of the appraisal and that is taxed so 75% isn't taxed at all.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

sgtusmc98 said:


> I'm not sure if the taxes work the same everywhere but where I live if you have over a certain number of acres, and it's not many, the property is classified as a farm even if it's all woods, then they take 25% of the appraisal and that is taxed so 75% isn't taxed at all.


I think the "state by state comparison map" is a general guide. There are several "exemptions" I know of here in Alabama, and I would imagine every state has a number of these exemptions. That's why it is a good idea to check your state laws before you just automatically assume "that is what you have to pay," and write out your check!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

NHPrepper2 said:


> Haha, have to chime in to defend The Great NH. I have over 60 acres in the best school district in the state with a relatively new 3-4k sq ft house and pay less than 7-8k per year in taxes. My family absolutely loves it here. Having grown up in Maine and worked a lot in surrounding MA, CT, and NY I can say without equivocation that NH is a bastion of hope amongst socialist/liberal agendas. There are no doubt many great places to live in the best country in the world, but I would definitely check it out yourself if you have interest in living here...my belief being that it will not disappoint.


Ya your taxes don't seem right to me, must be your 60 is in current use. Even then im very interested in what district your in.


----------



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, 60 out of 62 in current use which essentially values at nothing...only means I can't build houses on it. I only want to clear some for gardens, orchard expansion, etc so this works for me.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

NHPrepper2 said:


> Yes, 60 out of 62 in current use which essentially values at nothing...only means I can't build houses on it. I only want to clear some for gardens, orchard expansion, etc so this works for me.


Yes and it also means if you wanted to take it out to build then it will cost you. So if you think about what your being taxed on 7 to 8 grand is outrageous. Look i love nh. I might not have nh in my screen name but im born nh. Simple fact is our taxes are completely nuts. If freedom to you is paying very high property tax for your years use of the land than nh is great. Let me also be very clear i have watched the taxes sky rocket in this state because of the major liberal move in. They have been moving in for years trying to take over. Bringing their side walks and street lights with them, along with voting in their high taxes. Nope im all set, welcome to new hampshire, now go the hell home!


----------



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Yes and it also means if you wanted to take it out to build then it will cost you. So if you think about what your being taxed on 7 to 8 grand is outrageous. Look i love nh. I might not have nh in my screen name but im born nh. Simple fact is our taxes are completely nuts. If freedom to you is paying very high property tax for your years use of the land than nh is great. Let me also be very clear i have watched the taxes sky rocket in this state because of the major liberal move in. They have been moving in for years trying to take over. Bringing their side walks and street lights with them, along with voting in their high taxes. Nope im all set, welcome to new hampshire, now go the hell home!


Do you really believe that I was saying "freedom is paying high taxes for use of land"? Geesh. Cute.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Geeez, you guys are arguing about taxes in NH, and I'm still trying to figure out how they came up with those rankings in the first place! I mean, they have states ranked in the top 15 or so that have "urban nightmares" as their major cities!

And as far as NH goes, they've voted Democrat in 6 of the last 7 Presidential elections, and it looks to me like the Liberals have discovered NH....which would automatically make ME want to run the other direction!!

http://www.270towin.com/states/New_Hampshire


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Geeez, you guys are arguing about taxes in NH, and I'm still trying to figure out how they came up with those rankings in the first place! I mean, they have states ranked in the top 15 or so that have "urban nightmares" as their major cities!
> 
> And as far as NH goes, they've voted Democrat in 6 of the last 7 Presidential elections, and it looks to me like the Liberals have discovered NH....which would automatically make ME want to run the other direction!!
> 
> http://www.270towin.com/states/New_Hampshire


Bingo. Then add in our high @ss taxes and i fail to see how nh is on the list this thread was started over.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

NHPrepper2 said:


> ...60 acres ...new 3-4k sq ft house and pay less than 7-8k per year in taxes. ...


----------



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok, I agree there are plenty liberals here and I've even met one who calls herself a socialist. NH has a lot of good peeps though...taxes suck regardless. I do enjoy the idea of no income taxation. As a combat vet I say F 'em...my state now, they can move to MA or VT...not me.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

All I know is that I am happy where I live. Taxes are quite low here but vary a lot from county to county. 
Off-grid places are VERY popular here, and much more practical than in many other places.
When I moved I wanted to stay in AZ because of the freedoms found here. I don't smoke dope so that is not a requirement of mine (though I am in favor of legalization).


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

NHPrepper2 said:


> Ok, I agree there are plenty liberals here and I've even met one who calls herself a socialist. NH has a lot of good peeps though...taxes suck regardless. I do enjoy the idea of no income taxation. As a combat vet I say F 'em...my state now, they can move to MA or VT...not me. ��


Well i can't argue that! They can keep ma and vt. I wish we would do a sales tax here. That would (in theory, never happen) lower our property tax and make all the vt and ma people give back for using our state for shopping all the time. And make all the frigen leaf peepers pay for clogging up our rds. Oh taxes..... They suck!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Florida is not a free state and taxes are higher here than some places. I do like the water though. And lots of 2nd.Ammend gun owners in most of N.Fl.. 

When we first moved here I called the police to some for blasting their guns all the time.
The good ol boy cop told me as he spit his wad of tobacco near my feet " mans gotta get his aim". I told my husband we are moving!  My husband said I'll be here waiting on you when you get back.

We joined the gun club and took a safety course offered by a retired Army Ranger. Worth every dime.


----------

